# Noom; weight loss app



## Mr. Ed (Jun 13, 2021)

The Noom app is a subscription based app for smart phones and tablets. Features include meal logging & food calorie intake, AM weighing & documentation, positive feedback, goal setting, course progress, introduction to the psychology of weight loss, food fundamentals, mastering motivation, beyond food, stress and you, mastering your mind, etc 

I like Noom because it's database allows me to look up food products I buy at the grocery store. For example, for breakfast I eat a bowl of Price chopper old fashion oats, and whatever low-fat vanilla Greek yogurt I buy. It's in the Noom database that gives me accurate calorie count based on the food products I use. Noom is a great way to compare food and food brands as well. 

Noom is a little costly, and perhaps not for everyone, but it has helped me learn about and recognize food categories, calorie intake and menu planning.


----------



## Della (Jun 13, 2021)

You can get almost all of that for free on My Fitness Pal.  I've been using it for years to log my food and it keeps the ones I eat frequently handy so I can just put check marks by my usuals and they jump onto my log.  I also like that I can enter my recipes and it will figure the calories for me and it not only has all my store brands it has most of the big  restaurant calories.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 14, 2021)

I use one called “LOSE IT”. they have both a free version and a paid for version, and from the description of what NOOM does, it sounds like about the same thing as what LOSE IT  does. 
I did get the paid version for one year, because in a year (or maybe even less ? ) I should have lost all of the excess fat that I need to lose, and then if I want to keep the app, just the basic free version should work for me. 

I also used My Fitness Pal, but it was a hassle for me , and I am much more satisfied with the Lose It app. Over all, I think that whichever app a person chooses to track their food and exercise, it is a good thing to do and very worthwhile.


----------

